# برنامج مفيد للطلبة



## فداء (15 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هناك برنامج مفيد للجميع اسمه Crocodial Technology 607 يعين الطلبة على رسم الدوائر الكهربائية وعمل simulation لها وكذلك التعرف على اشكال القطع الالكترونية من ناحية عملية 
البرنامج يشتمل على مجسات وقطع ميكانيكية وكهربائية وقطع digital .


----------



## blackhorse (16 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اختى جدا 
واعلم انه لو كان فى استطاعتك لوضعتى رابطا ولكن يكفى مجهودك حتى هنا
والبرنامج اكيد مفيد للطالب والخريج
بارك الله فيكي


----------



## mtc.eng (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع ......وارجو وضع رابط تحميل للبرنامج لكي يتسنى للاعضاء الاستفادة منه


----------



## juvestar77 (18 أبريل 2009)

تفضلوا رابط مباشر للبرنامج :

http://www.yenka.com/file/YK/2.5.3/Yenka_2_5_3_Setup.exe

(( البرنامج رائع حجمه 52mb و مجاني لـ 15 يوم
و لكن يمكن استخدام الـ home licence بعد تشغيل البرنامج .


----------



## المتابعة (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على الجهد وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أغسطس 2009)

juvestar77 قال:


> تفضلوا رابط مباشر للبرنامج :
> 
> http://www.yenka.com/file/yk/2.5.3/yenka_2_5_3_setup.exe
> 
> ...



تسلم على تعاونك واهتمامك .

البغدادي


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (11 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## ليدي لين (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا مهندسة فداء على جهودك الرائعة


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 أغسطس 2009)

فداء قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هناك برنامج مفيد للجميع اسمه crocodial technology 607 يعين الطلبة على رسم الدوائر الكهربائية وعمل simulation لها وكذلك التعرف على اشكال القطع الالكترونية من ناحية عملية
> البرنامج يشتمل على مجسات وقطع ميكانيكية وكهربائية وقطع digital .


 
وانا اضم صوتي لصوت الاخت فداء فعلا انه برنامج شيق للغاية و جربتة من قبل و ما زلت اطبق علية


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (13 يناير 2013)

فعلا برنامج مهم لكل من الطلاب والخريجين فهو من البرامج التي يجب توفرها في مكتبة الجميع شكراً لك يا فداء وكذلك للأخ juvestar77 الذي وضع الرابط المباشر للبرنامج .


----------

